
Darkweb child porn site busted by feds by following Bitcoin trail - wp381640
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-16/giant-child-porn-site-is-busted-as-u-s-follows-bitcoin-trail
======
ngcc_hk
Bitcoin is totally traceable. It is global and record forever. At some point
the coin will become money. That is like the vpn or even onion, it could be
track at exit or honeypot exit.

